
Targeting a rogue T cell prevents and reverses multiple sclerosis in mice - maxerickson
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-10-rogue-cell-reverses-multiple-sclerosis.html
======
maxerickson
Via
[https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2019/10/4/1890110/-Boston-C...](https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2019/10/4/1890110/-Boston-
Children-s-Hospital-researchers-seem-to-have-pinpointed-the-cause-of-multiple-
sclerosis)

